# Vorteile von Slicks?



## luuul (22. Juli 2010)

moin,

wollte man fragen, welche Vorteile Slicks an einem BMX haben? Warum fährt man die? Haben die bessere Haftung auf der Straße oder lediglich weniger Rollwiderstand?
Und beeinträchtigt ein Slick den Footjam stark?

mfg


----------



## gutelaunecola (22. Juli 2010)

also auf der straße fand ich gings gut...aber auf dirt nunja 
bin aber auch nur hinten slick gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

